# 2001 s4 driver side fan issue



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have a 01 s4 6speed manual the driver side fan is always on doesn't matter what the temp is at is it possible to just disconnect that one fan? Until I can fix the issue does anyone know where I can disconnect it from I know it's under the plastic piece by the power steering reservoir is ?


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

You have to remove the fan itself I thing its a 32mm open end wrench. You have to use a pry bar and brace the fan shaft/bolts so it doesn't move.
Once you crack it it just spins off. 

The thermal fan clutch is like $50-60 just replace it. I have a good used one for $25 shipped but you might as well just replace it new.

https://blog.fcpeuro.com/audi-a6-2.8-c5-cooling-fan-clutch-replacement-diy


----------

